# DTG trade show calendar



## MHD (Sep 26, 2007)

Does this site have a trade show calendar for upcoming direct to garment printing? 

We may be in a position by the end of this year to add another DTG Printer and I'd like to see as many as I can first hand. Experience has shown me exactly what to look for, listen for and questions to ask this time around. 

I am in SE Michigan and looking to see what my options are for attending this years shows.

Best regards,
Mark


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Mark,

We, SWF East will be in Pittsburgh on July 23-24 - you can find our more about the event here: www.embroideryextravaganza.com

You will also notice on the same page that we will also be in the Chicago area in late October as well.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MHD (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Don.


----------



## Nonnie 24 (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if it is worth going to the NBM show in Long Beach in August 2011 to see all of the different brands of DTG machines?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

You should see a lot of the major brands there. If you look at the exhibitor list for the show (Current List of Exhibitors | The NBM Show), you should see the companies for the Brother, DTG Digital, NeoFlex, iDot and FreeJet printers. Not sure if Kornit will have a printer in a booth.

Mark


----------



## eliu 26 (Nov 25, 2013)

does any one know when is another trade show for dtg


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

eliu 26 said:


> does any one know when is another trade show for dtg




The next 2 upcoming shows are the Imprinted Sportswear Show in Long Beach, California on January 17 to 19 and in Atlantic City, New Jersey on March 14 to 16. www.issshows.com


_


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Which show is better to atend SGIA or ISS?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Smalzstein said:


> Which show is better to atend SGIA or ISS?




You will find many more exhibitors geared to textile printing at ISS. For example, t-shirt distributors do not normally exhibit at SGIA but do go to ISS. Same for textile ink companies.

_


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Harry! I'm planning a longer trip to the US and I want to pair it with a trade show visit.

Atlantic City would be fantastic since I have a lot of family members in Jersey.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Smalzstein said:


> Thanks Harry! I'm planning a longer trip to the US and I want to pair it with a trade show visit.
> 
> Atlantic City would be fantastic since I have a lot of family members in Jersey.


Biggest Polish community is Chicago. 2nd is Philly. 50 min away from AC.
I love to have you in AA.
However, you do not want to miss Long Beach.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Smalzstein said:


> Thanks Harry! I'm planning a longer trip to the US and I want to pair it with a trade show visit.
> 
> Atlantic City would be fantastic since I have a lot of family members in Jersey.




While Long Beach ISS is a larger show, the Atlantic City show does have most of the same exhibitors. Just remember to bring a warm coat. March can be pretty cold in New Jersey, especially right by the ocean.

_


----------

